
The Rural/Urban Economic Divide in America in Six Charts - clairity
https://theconversation.com/six-charts-that-illustrate-the-divide-between-rural-and-urban-america-72934
======
digikata
With respect to disability rise in the article, NPR/Planet Money discusses the
use of disability benefits as a defacto workaround for inadequate
welfare/unemployment benefits.

[http://apps.npr.org/unfit-for-work/](http://apps.npr.org/unfit-for-work/)

